
'Digital Smell' technology could let you sent ODOURS in dating apps - bookmtn
https://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/digital-smell-technology-could-you-13656125
======
bryanrasmussen
Or I guess it could let you sent odours in perfume buying apps, cooking
apps/shows, etc.

But what's really important is you get to maybe smell some strange! Yo!
/sarcasm

------
WilliamEdward
We're ever closer to the ultimate goal - simulating our entire lives in VR.

All you need is a room that can fit these gigantic, clunky devices inside.

